# cnc نقل الحركة عبر جنزير



## mahmoud_sbiah (13 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ما هو عيب هذه الطريقة من نقل الحركة وهل تحتاج الى عزم عالي وما هي مواصفات التقريبية للمحرك 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-tDJAon3Ag&feature=related


----------

